# 2020 406.9(c)



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

406.9(C) is either vague or has outlawed something I've done a number of
times in the past. I've installed a single outlet on the wall in back of the toilet,
say 12" from the floor, to power a "washlet", e.g. Toto Washlet. Since "vertical" doesn't mean "up", and could equally as well mean "down", i
t's not clear to me whether this is still legal. Attached are the code wording and a picture.

Can I still install an outlet for the washlet?

Thank you.

406.9(C) Receptacles shall not be installed within a zone measured 3 ft horizontally and 8 ft vertically from the top of the bathtub rim or shower
stall threshold....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You are reading it correctly but there is an out to this with the exception



> Exception: In bathrooms with less than the required zone the receptacle(s) shall be permitted to be installed opposite the bathtub rim or shower stall threshold on the farthest wall within the room.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

To answer your question I believe you can as long as the receptacle is on the far wall or the authority having jurisdiction may allow it on the same wall as the commode if it is on the right side


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks, Dennis.

Luckily for me, California won't start enforcing the 2020 NEC until 2023.

Seems a little like overkill to me to not allow a receptacle for this. Good
point about the far wall, but many times there is a pocket door there, where
this wouldn't be optimal without something like a surface mounted
outlet, which most people don't want - plus the cord is awkward there, where
it was just fine behind the toilet IMO.

I emailed Toto customer service suggesting they provide alternate
installation instructions to provide for hardwiring, which would still be
legal. It will be interesting to see if and how they respond.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The NEC has become a joke. Just a joke. It is an insult to my intelligence . Maybe they got scared that the precious tissue rolls might be in danger...........


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

It's not safe to have a GFCI outlet within 3 feet of a bathtub. Unless you don't have three feet and then just put it as far away as you can. Apparently that is safe :001_huh:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What are you powering?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07586Y1T9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

JoeSparky said:


> It's not safe to have a GFCI outlet within 3 feet of a bathtub. Unless you don't have three feet and then just put it as far away as you can. Apparently that is safe :001_huh:


It is also not safe to have a GFCI within 3' of a tub but you can use that GFCI to send power to an underwater light in a pool or spa. EVERY and I mean EVERY underwater pool light eventually leaks and fills with water.

EDIT: oh yeah, but your are required to have an outlet within 36" of a bathroom sink.


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

rexowner said:


> 406.9(C) is either vague or has outlawed something I've done a number of
> times in the past. I've installed a single outlet on the wall in back of the toilet,
> say 12" from the floor, to power a "washlet", e.g. Toto Washlet. Since "vertical" doesn't mean "up", and could equally as well mean "down", i
> t's not clear to me whether this is still legal. Attached are the code wording and a picture.
> ...


Given that the receptacle outlet in that picture is below the defined tub-zone...it does NOT violate the 2020 rule.


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

To me it is not clear if 8' vertically includes below. It seems new 2020 is requiring things we can't afford to provide.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

shortcircuit2 said:


> Given that the receptacle outlet in that picture is below the defined tub-zone...it does NOT violate the 2020 rule.


I believe the 8' from the top of the rim is the max height. I believe the area is all encompassing. I bet you would have a hard time convincing an inspector of your interpretation


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So if you have a 2" wide sink right next to the tub and then a toilet on the far side, you need to put the outlet 3' away from the tub which puts it over the toilet?

I thought it only had to be outside of the tub border, but maybe that is only switches?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HackWork said:


> So if you have a 2" wide sink right next to the tub and then a toilet on the far side, you need to put the outlet 3' away from the tub which puts it over the toilet?
> 
> I thought it only had to be outside of the tub border, but maybe that is only switches?


This is new to 2020 NEC


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is the section



> 406.9(C) Bathtub and Shower Space.
> Receptacles shall not be instal⁠led within a zone measured 900 mm (3 ft) horizontally and 2.5 m (8 ft) vertically from the top of the bathtub rim or shower stall threshold. The identified zone is all-encompassing and shall include the space directly over the tub or shower stall.
> 
> Exception: In bathrooms with less than the required zone the receptacle(s) shall be permitted to be installed opposite the bathtub rim or shower stall threshold on the farthest wall within the room.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is new to 2020 NEC


Oh, ok. 

It looks like there are a lot of new things to the 2020. It will be rough for me since I won't have a code book since they stopped the PDF's. I'm not sure how I will get thru it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HackWork said:


> It looks like there are a lot of new things to the 2020. It will be rough for me since I won't have a code book since they stopped the PDF's. I'm not sure how I will get thru it.


I have an idea.... buy it..hahahaha


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have an idea.... buy it..hahahaha


We must not have met yet. Hi, I am Hax.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HackWork said:


> We must not have met yet. Hi, I am Hax.


I know. But I bet someone will eventually scan the entire looseleaf code book. I heard someone already has.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I know. But I bet someone will eventually scan the entire looseleaf code book. I heard someone already has.


It already exists. Someone is selling copes. Google won't index the sites they are hosted on. The NFPA regularly sends Google dmca takedown requests. https://www.lumendatabase.org/ hosts a list of all dmca takedown requests issued to Google and others


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I believe the 8' from the top of the rim is the max height. I believe the area is all encompassing. I bet you would have a hard time convincing an inspector of your interpretation


https://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141520&stc=1&d=1584626900


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I just don't agree with his interpretation. He may be correct but look at that receptacle below the zone and tell me that makes sense.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I can see it being read either way but honestly I cannot understand why it would be allowed like that. I certainly can be wrong but Mike and I don't always agree.


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I just don't agree with his interpretation. He may be correct but look at that receptacle below the zone and tell me that makes sense.


Agreed

Looks like an effort by CMP-2 to adjust and define the language from PI's that were submitted.

552.41(F) has a similar requirement for Park Trailers...

Leave it to Mike and his team to find the problem with the new rule, right.

PI needed


----------

